# Hours before Biggest fight in his Career Jon Jones nabs car robber



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/3/1...nd-trainers-catch-robber-hours-before-ufc-128

pretty cool.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 19, 2011)

Is there a police report?  I don't always believe what I read expecially from people looking to get publicity!


----------

